# في انجيلي متى و يوحنا



## manssour1 (21 يناير 2016)

في انجيلي متى و يوحنا .اين نجد أن المسيح هو الله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يناير 2016)

*+ "قَبلَ أنْ يكونَ إبراهيمُ أنا كائنٌ" (يو8: 58).
**+"الآنَ مَجدني أنتَ أيُّها  	الآبُ عِندَ ذاتِكَ بالمَجدِ الذي كانَ لي عِندَكَ  	قَبلَ كونِ العالَمِ" (يو17: 5).
**+ "اللهُ لم يَرَهُ أحَدٌ قَطُّ.  											الاِبنُ الوَحيدُ الذي هو في حِضنِ  											الآبِ هو خَبَّرَ" (يو1: 18).
**+ "الذي يؤمِنُ بهِ لا يُدانُ، والذي  											لا يؤمِنُ قد دينَ، لأنَّهُ لم يؤمِنْ  											باسمِ ابنِ اللهِ الوَحيدِ" (يو3:  											18).
**+ "والكلِمَةُ صارَ جَسَدًا وحَلَّ  											بَينَنا، ورأينا مَجدَهُ، مَجدًا كما  											لوَحيدٍ مِنَ  											الآبِ، مَملوءًا نِعمَةً  											وحَقًّا" (يو1: 14).
**+ "الذي رَآني فقد رأَى  	الآبَ" (يو14: 9).
	+ "فمِنْ أجلِ هذا كانَ اليَهودُ يَطلُبونَ أكثَرَ أنْ يَقتُلوهُ، لأنَّهُ لم  	يَنقُضِ السَّبتَ فقط، بل قالَ أيضًا إنَّ اللهَ أبوهُ، مُعادِلًا نَفسَهُ  	باللهِ" (يو5: 18).
	+ "لسنا نَرجُمُكَ لأجلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ، بل لأجلِ تجديفٍ، فإنَّكَ وأنتَ إنسانٌ  	تجعَلُ نَفسَكَ إلهًا" (يو10: 33).
	+ "وحَسَبَ ناموسِنا يَجِبُ أنْ يَموتَ، لأنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفسَهُ ابنَ اللهِ"  	(يو19: 7).
**+ "ليس كُلُّ مَنْ يقولُ لي: يا رَبُّ، يا رَبُّ! يَدخُلُ ملكوتَ السماواتِ. بل  	الذي يَفعَلُ إرادَةَ أبي الذي في السماواتِ" (مت7: 21).
**+ "كثيرونَ سيقولونَ لي في ذلكَ اليومِ: يا رَبُّ، يا رَبُّ! أليس باسمِكَ  	تنَبّأنا، وباسمِكَ أخرَجنا شَياطينَ، وباسمِكَ صَنَعنا قوّاتٍ كثيرَةً؟  	فحينَئذٍ أُصَرحُ لهُمْ: إني لم أعرِفكُمْ قَطُّ! اذهَبوا عَني يا فاعِلي  	الإثمِ!" (مت7: 22-23).
**+ "أجابَ توما وقالَ لهُ: رَبي وإلهي!. قالَ لهُ يَسوعُ: لأنَّكَ رأيتَني يا  	توما آمَنتَ! طوبَى للذينَ آمَنوا ولم يَرَوْا" (يو20: 28-29).
**+ "لأنَّهُ حَيثُما اجتَمَعَ اثنانِ أو ثَلاثَةٌ باسمي فهناكَ أكونُ في  	وسطِهِمْ" (مت18: 20).
	+ "ها أنا معكُمْ كُلَّ الأيّامِ إلَى انقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ" (مت28: 20).
	+ "وليس أحَدٌ صَعِدَ إلَى السماءِ إلا الذي نَزَلَ مِنَ السماءِ، ابنُ  	الإنسانِ الذي هو في السماءِ" (يو3: 13).
	+ "أجابَ يَسوعُ وقالَ لهُ: إنْ أحَبَّني أحَدٌ يَحفَظْ كلامي، ويُحِبُّهُ أبي،  	وإليهِ نأتي، وعِندَهُ نَصنَعُ مَنزِلًا" (يو14: 23).

*


----------



## manssour1 (21 يناير 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *+ "قَبلَ أنْ يكونَ إبراهيمُ أنا كائنٌ" (يو8: 58).
> **+"الآنَ مَجدني أنتَ أيُّها      الآبُ عِندَ ذاتِكَ بالمَجدِ الذي كانَ لي عِندَكَ      قَبلَ كونِ العالَمِ" (يو17: 5).
> **+ "اللهُ لم يَرَهُ أحَدٌ قَطُّ.                                              الاِبنُ الوَحيدُ الذي هو في حِضنِ                                              الآبِ هو خَبَّرَ" (يو1: 18).
> **+ "الذي يؤمِنُ بهِ لا يُدانُ، والذي                                              لا يؤمِنُ قد دينَ، لأنَّهُ لم يؤمِنْ                                              باسمِ ابنِ اللهِ الوَحيدِ" (يو3:                                              18).
> ...



كل ما ذكرت . لم أجد فيه أية اية.تثبت أن المسيح هو الله.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يناير 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> كل ما ذكرت . لم أجد فيه أية اية.تثبت أن المسيح هو الله.


*بالعكس كل ايه هى اثبات نصى على الوهية رب المجد يسوع
الحق واضح وضوح الشمس
*​


----------



## manssour1 (22 يناير 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بالعكس كل ايه هى اثبات نصى على الوهية رب المجد يسوع
> الحق واضح وضوح الشمس
> *​[/QUOTE
> للاسف قرأتها عدة مرات فلم أجد أن المسيح هو الله .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يناير 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > *بالعكس كل ايه هى اثبات نصى على الوهية رب المجد يسوع
> ...


----------



## aymonded (22 يناير 2016)

*يكفي يا غالي أول آية من إنجيل يوحنا هي افتتاحية الإنجيل وشهادة ان المسيح الرب إله: في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله (يوحنا 1: 1)*

*وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر طبعاً، مع العلم أن كلمة انا هو = إيجو إيمي باليوناني القديم بمعنى أنا الكائن، أصل الكيان والوجود أو مصدر الحياة = انا الكينونة *
*هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا (مت 1: 23)*
*قائلا آه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري اتيت لتهلكنا انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله (مر 1: 24)*
*والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله (مت 14: 33)*
*فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي (مت 16: 16)*
*لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (مر 2: 7)*
*فاجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله (لو 1: 35)*
*قائلا اه ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري اتيت لتهلكنا انا اعرفك من انت قدوس الله (لو 4: 34)*
*فابتدا الكتبة والفريسيون يفكرون قائلين من هذا الذي يتكلم بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (لو 5: 21)*
*ارجع الى بيتك وحدث بكم صنع الله بك فمضى وهو ينادي في المدينة كلها بكم صنع به يسوع (لو 8: 39)*
*وارسلهم ليكرزوا بملكوت الله ويشفوا المرضى (لو 9: 2)*
*فقال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا فاجاب بطرس و قال مسيح الله (لو 9: 20)*
*لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يو 3: 16)*
*لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم (يو 3: 17)*
*الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد (يو 3: 18)*
*الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله (يو 3: 36)*
*اجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك اعطيني لاشرب لطلبت انت منه فاعطاك ماء حيا (يو 4: 10)*
*فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله (يو 5: 18)*
*الحق الحق اقول لكم انه تاتي ساعة وهي الان حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون (يو 5: 25)*
*و نحن قد امنا وعرفنا انك انت المسيح ابن الله الحي (يو 6: 69)*
*فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لاجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به (يو 11: 4)*
*قال لها يسوع الم اقل لك ان امنت ترين مجد الله (يو 11: 40)*
*واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه (يو 20: 31)*

*فقال يسوع انا هو وسوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة واتيا في سحاب السماء (مر 14: 62)*
*انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد والخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم (يو 6: 51)*
*ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة (يو 8: 12)*
*فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم (يو 8: 24)*
*قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن (يو 8: 58)*
*انا هو الباب ان دخل بي احد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى (يو 10: 9)*
*انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يو 10: 11)*
*قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا (يو 11: 25)*
*اقول لكم الان قبل ان يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون اني انا هو (يو 13: 19)*
*فلما قال لهم اني انا هو رجعوا الى الوراء و سقطوا على الارض (يو 18: 6)*
*و لهم الاباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكلإالهاً مباركا الى الابد امين (رو 9: 5)*
*انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء (رؤ 1: 8)*
* فستعرف جميع الكنائس اني انا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وساعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب اعماله (رؤ 2: 23)*
*ثم قال لي قد تم انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية انا اعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا (رؤ 21: 6)*
*وممكن أيضاً الرجوع لرسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى *​


----------



## manssour1 (25 يناير 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> manssour1 قال:
> 
> 
> > ليه بس كلها واضحه جدا مثلا النص ده
> ...


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> سمعان الاخميمى قال:
> 
> 
> > في انجيلي متى و يوحنا أين يوجد أن الكلمة هي اللوجوس . و اللوجوس هو الله
> ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2016)

*مش عارف الاخ منصور متابعته للموضوع حاسسها غير جديه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2016)

*بعض تفسيرات الايه
+هذه الآية تشير إلى: "وكان الكلمة كإله". والمقصود بالكلمة: العقل الإلهى، أى الأقنوم الثانى، لأن الكلمة تعبّر عن العقل، وتصدر منه، وتساويه.

+شخص يسوع المسيح بكونه اللوغوس الأزلي الواحد في الجوهر مع الآب والأقنوم المتمايز عنه (1-2). هو واهب الحياة والنور، وفيه ننال سلطان التبني للآب (3-13).

+كان تشير لكيان المسيح الإلهي القائم منذ الأزل. ولغوياً كان المفروض أن يقال في البدء كانت الكلمة، ولكن الترجمة هنا جاءت من "في البدء كان اللوجوس (عقل الله) واللوغوس مذكر. هو الكلمة مشخصاً، فالكلمة هنا لا تعني اللفظ بل هو شخص. والمسيح سُمِّي الكلمة لأن به وفيه تكلم الله غير المنظور (عب1:1،2) فاللوغوس هو العقل الإلهي ظاهراً في الوجود، فقبل الكلمة أي اللفظ يوجد العقل أو الفكر الذي يلد الكلمة.

+وكان الكلمة الله= قوله وكان الكلمة عند الله تفيد التمايز بين الأقانيم وقوله وكان الكلمة الله تشير للوحدانية الإلهية. وفكرة ألوهية المسيا المخلص لم تكن غائبة عن أذهان من يقرأ العهد القديم بفكر وقلب مفتوح


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 يناير 2016)

*دعي السيد المسيح   بـ” الكلمة ” ( اللوغوس ) خ»دŒخ³خ؟د‚ في ثلاثة مواضع هامة:*

*أ -في البدء كان الكلمة :*

*(يو1: 1) ” في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة عند الله. وكان الكلمة الله” وهنا الحديث عن لاهوته واضح تمامًا.*
*(1 فِي  الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ  الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.2 هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3 كُلُّ  شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.)*

* هذه الكلمة صارت جسدا يوحنا 1 : 14 (وَالْكَلِمَةُ  صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا  لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا).*

*ب – الذين يشهدون ثلاثة هم الآب والكلمة والروح القدس :*

* (1يو5: 7) رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولي*
*( 7 فَإِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ،  وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ  وَاحِدٌ.)*

*وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد” (وهنا اللاهوت واضح أيضًا).*
* والكلمة هنا بدلًا من (الابن) في (متى28: 19). (  18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض19  فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس )*
*ج  (رؤ19: 13) وهو متسربل بثوب مغسول بدم. ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.*

*وعبارة (الكلمة) هي في اليونانية اللوجوس.*
*وهي لا تعنى لفظة. وإنما لها  معنى لغوى وفلسفي واصطلاحي. كلمة لوجوس مأخوذة من الفعل اليوناني ومعناه  ينطق.. وجاء منه المنطق Pronunciation  إنما يعنى النطق المعقول أو العقل  المنطوق به.*
*ومن هنا كانت عبارة الكلمة تعنى  عقل الله الناطق أو نطق الله العاقل. فهي تعنى العقل والنطق معًا. وهذا هو  موضع الابن الثالوث القدوس. وطبيعي أن عقل الله لا ينفصل عن الله. والله  وعقله كيان واحد. وإذا كان شهود يهوه يرونه إلهًا أصغر غير الله (الإله  الأكبر الكلى القدوة)، فهم لا يفهمون معنى عبارة الكلمة التي هي اللوجوس في  (يو1: 1) وفي (1يو5: 7).*


----------



## شاهير (25 يناير 2016)

سلام المسيح 

وأيضا في متي 22 

41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ
42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.


----------



## aymonded (25 يناير 2016)

*(( أنا هوَّ )) = **έγώ είμι*
* وهو لقب الكينونة الإلهية، وقد استخدم في الإنجيل كما هو في أسفار العهد  القديم، بصورة مكثفه معبراً عن الله الكائن بذاته، وقد ورد هذا اللقب على  لسان المسيح – له المجد – حوالي 26 مرة في إنجيل يوحنا، وفي الأناجيل الأخرى 4  مرات تقريباً.** وأول ما جاءت كلمة ((يهوه)) جاءت في: ((خروج 3: 13 - 14))** وهي في أصل معناها = أكون الذي أكون والأصل اليوناني لهذا الاسم هو: إيجو إيمي = I am the being = أنا الكينونة**؛ وقد وصلنا التفسير العبري لهذا المصطلح ((أهْيَه الذي أهْيَه)) = ((أهْيَه أشير أهْيَه)) يقول أن معناها:*
* I am who cause to be أو I am he who cause to be​وترجمته:**((أنا الذي أقيم الكيان أو الوجود)) أو ((أنا هو الذي أُقيم الكيان أو الوجود))*​* ويُعتبر هذا اللقب لقباً استعلانياً في إنجيل يوحنا، فهو يلفت النظر أن المتكلم هو نفس المتكلم في أسفار العهد القديم:*
* "أنا هو الرب"؛ "أنا هو الرب الإله"*

* ويزيد إنجيل القديس يوحنا الرسول، في التأكيد على استعلان المسيح بهذا  اللقب، فهو ظهر أنه أسماً شخصياً للمسيح، تماماً كما جاء كذلك في بعض  مواضع في العهد القديم ...*
* وبمعنى أوضح أن اسم المسيح "أنا هوَّ" الذي نادى به هو "اسم الله" الذي  أعطاه الله الآب للمسيح ليتكلم معلناً أنه هو هو كلمة الله رسالة الله  الشخصية والذي هو معه واحد بلا انفصال (أنا والآب واحد)، وهو حينما  يتكلم فالله هو الذي يتكلم لأنه هو هو الله... *

* وأعتقد أن الكلمة والآية الظاهرة في:*
* "الحق الحق أقول لكم:  قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (**έγώ είμι )" (يوحنا 8: 58) *
*  "كذلك أيضاً الابن يُحيي من يشاء" ، "انا هو القيامة والحياة "** (أنظر: يوحنا 5: 21، 11: 25 )*


----------



## Maran+atha (25 يناير 2016)

قال الرب يسوع فى إنجيل يوحنا 
الاصحاح 10 الآية 30 : انا والآب واحد.


----------



## manssour1 (26 يناير 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ج  (رؤ19: 13) وهو متسربل بثوب مغسول بدم. ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.*


و لكن كلمة الله في هذه الاية .قد يقصد يه انسانا اخر غير المسيح


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> و لكن كلمة الله في هذه الاية .قد يقصد يه انسانا اخر غير المسيح


من ينطبق علية لفظ كلمة اللة فى الكتاب المقدس كلة غير المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 يناير 2016)

*


manssour1 قال:



و لكن كلمة الله في هذه الاية .قد يقصد يه انسانا اخر غير المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

** اذن فانت تعترف ضمنا ان كلمة الله فى باقى الايات هى عن المسيح*​


----------



## peace_86 (26 يناير 2016)

شاهير قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> وأيضا في متي 22
> 
> ...



*أخي منصور ياريت لو تقرأ هذه الآية باهتمام شديد لأنك لم تنتبه لها ربما..

لاحظ أن هذه الآيات قد ذكرت أيضاً في إنجيل مرقس ولم تذكر في إنجيل يوحنا.. وهذا مايثيره الناقدين دائماً بأن إنجيل مرقس لا يرتكز على ألوهية المسيح.

إقرأ الآيات جيداً.. وتخيل أن المسيح يقول هذا الكلام أمامك.. ماذا تتوقع أن يكون المسيح؟ فإن كان داوود يدعوه رباً.. فكيف يكون إبناً لداوود؟*

*هو بس باختصار شديد: ما الكلام الذي اعتبره اليهود (آنذاك) بأنه تجديف لكي يسلموا السيد المسيح للقيصر؟
هل شفاء المرضى يوم السبت يستدعي أن يحاكموا المسيح؟ قل رأيك أنت شخصياً*


----------



## manssour1 (27 يناير 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * اذن فانت تعترف ضمنا ان كلمة الله فى باقى الايات هى عن المسيح*​



اثبت لي أن كلمة الله تعني يسوع المسيح دائما . انطلاقا من انجيلي متى و يوحنا و في سفر رؤيا يوحنا .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يناير 2016)

*


manssour1 قال:



			اثبت لي أن كلمة الله تعني يسوع المسيح دائما . انطلاقا من انجيلي متى و يوحنا و في سفر رؤيا يوحنا .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 الحق الكتابى بيقول والكلمة صار(اتخذ)جسدا وهنا لما نتكلمة عن كلمة الله المقصوده هنا هى الاقنوم الثانى حيث يقول فى نفس الاعداد وكان الكلمه الله هنا الكتاب عرف الكلمه بانه الله وهو نفسه من اتخذ جسدا وحل بيننا وراينا مجده كما لوحيد من الآب.
نعيد السؤال هل المسيح هو الله متجسدا؟ الاجابه هى نعم
*


----------



## manssour1 (29 يناير 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> الحق الكتابى بيقول والكلمة صار(اتخذ)جسدا وهنا لما نتكلمة عن كلمة الله المقصوده هنا هى الاقنوم الثانى حيث يقول فى نفس الاعداد وكان الكلمه الله هنا الكتاب عرف الكلمه بانه الله وهو نفسه من اتخذ جسدا وحل بيننا وراينا مجده كما لوحيد من الآب.
> نعيد السؤال هل المسيح هو الله متجسدا؟ الاجابه هى نعم
> *


  هل هناك اية اخرى .واضحة وضوح الشمس.في انجيلي متى و يوحنا. تثبت أن المسيح هو الله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 يناير 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> هل هناك اية اخرى .واضحة وضوح الشمس.في انجيلي متى و يوحنا. تثبت أن المسيح هو الله


*بل الايه واضحه جليه اقوى من نور الشمس
المسيح اخبر ايضا عن كونه الله لذا حاول اليهود رجمه*​


----------



## peace_86 (30 يناير 2016)

manssour1 قال:


> هل هناك اية اخرى .واضحة وضوح الشمس.في انجيلي متى و يوحنا. تثبت أن المسيح هو الله



*1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.
14وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا،

إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح الأول..

كون إنك انت عايز أساليب وثنية مثل: "أنا الله يا جماعة تعالوا اجتمعوا تحت قدمي واعبدوني" هذا شي راجعلك.. لكن باختصار أن هذا لم يحصل في حياة يسوع.

والسبب أن رسالة المسيحية تختلف عن الوثنية ومبادئها
زي بعض الأباطرة.. صدقوا بأنهم إلهة.. فألبوسهم تيجان من الذهب.. واللي يتكلم ويقول بأنه الإمبراطور ليس إله فهذا يجلد ويموت..

لم يأتي المسيح ليقول: أنا الله.. اعبدوني..

أي شخص ممكن يقول هالكلميتن... المسيح مش جاي يلعب.. 

فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 3وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!» 4فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ:«لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 5أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟ 6وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!» 7فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 8فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعُ تَعَجَّبُوا وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْطَى النَّاسَ سُلْطَانًا مِثْلَ هذَا.


ما الفائدة إذا قال الشخص أنه هو خالق الكون.. لكنه جالس في بيته ولا يعمل أي شي؟
إذا كنت تريد معرفة الله الحقيقي فاطلب بصمت لكي تعرفه.. إطلبه من اعماق قلبك وهو سوف يكشف لك ذاته..

وحتى وإن قال يسوع حرفياً: أنا ربكم الأعلى..

فهذا ليس كافياً.. أي شخص ممكن يقول هالكلمتين
إذا كان هذا هو مبتغاك لعبدت فرعون موسى.. لأنه قالها حرفياً وكلامه واضح كوضوح الشمس!*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 يناير 2016)

تم أجابة السؤال ..
ومن له آذنان للسمع فليسمع ..


----------

